# Sieg C6, Grizzly G0516, Hare & Forbes AL-60 Metal Lathe Modifications



## JimDobson (Jun 14, 2019)

Sieg C6, Grizzly G0516, Hare & Forbes AL-60 Metal Lathe Modifications

Known as the Sieg C6 or the Grizzly G0516 or the Hare & Forbes AL-60 metal lathe. A look at some of the mods that I have done on this 10x22 lathe.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 14, 2019)

As you know, I have a C4 and I have already put in extra gib screws and really should put a lock in the same way as I put on my early Myford/Perfecto/or whatever vertical slide.
Mine got extra gib screws but I 'pinned' the gib which followed the advice of George Thomas in his book 'The Model Engineers Workshop Manual'
Really, if push came to shove and all that, I should make new gibs that don't require gib screws at all.

Whatever one says about Myford, much of the adjustment is from the use of laminated shims. 

When I was fooling about, I replaced the gibs on one lathe with car body aluminium based epoxy filler and used thixotropic way oil as a release agent.  I was surprised at the result! Well, dammit, this is the sort of thing that Devcon- and others sells for lathe overhauls.

Very inspiring, sorry to have stolen your post.


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 14, 2019)

Don't be sorry, thoroughly enjoyed reading about your C4.
I've watched a lot of vids on the C4 and read about them. I think they are a better machine the the slightly larger C6, if I was to replace my C6 I'd be very inclined to purchase the C4.


----------

